# New Hull



## SethBurnett95 (Oct 28, 2021)

So I have 1983 35 horse Evinrude with the Q pump on a riveted 1975 1644 MonArk. Pushes it with me 25 to 27mph with manual trim set all the way down. It will push 4 adults up river low 20s and run ankle deep. But my hull is aged and I am really considering ordering a pretty bare 1648 blazer SS I know it will be heavier I was just wondering if anyone might have any input on a ball park weight of one. Even if I can only haul my wife and 2 boys I’d be tickled to just have a nice hull. I plan to run stick steer to keep it open and light. Then when the opportunity comes I would like to have a 40 to 50 2 cylinders omc on it. I’ve already ran this little 35 horse in a worse configuration on a gutted 1984 StarCraft ski boat and still got around but only ran 18 mph. So I think I could make it happen. Been reading this form decided to join after I seen all the input members get from other members. I appreciate any thoughts. I also enjoy boat talk so more reason to join. Lol


----------



## JL8Jeff (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm actually surprised if you could really get 25-27 out of a 35/25 jet with a 16' boat. I have a 1652 Lowe mod v tunnel hull that is welded with a 60/45 Mercury and I'm not seeing those numbers. I don't run full throttle so it's tough to verify but you may want to double check what you're really getting. I would think that the Blazer with a square front and welded would be closer to 20-25 mph with a 50/35 so a 35 on down would be a bit less. Do you have any pictures of your current setup, if it's stripped down it might not be bad but the more add-ons it has it will slow things down big down.


----------



## SethBurnett95 (Oct 29, 2021)

16/42 MonArk my little 35 would still push it really good with 4 average adults and cooler.


----------



## SethBurnett95 (Oct 29, 2021)

Well if I did get a blazer if would be bare bones. I’d definitely run a stick steer to save weight. I’ve seen where custom jet boats had the new factory mercury 25 jet tiller steer on a 1648 blazer SS they claim 24 mph down river. I think I could make it work till I got a bigger motor as long as my little evinrude pushes my little family in a 1648 blazer I’d be happy. I’m already use to being behind all the other boats lol


----------

